# EEA Family permit (important questions)



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dear all,

I am a dutch national, living in the uk since 2006. I have recently got married in afghanistan, and my wife is there. I am now planning to get my wife over to the UK, by using the EEA family permit route. This is because, I am a full time final year student at university, and hence I can't have a full time job. My questions to you are: because I am a student, I dont really have much of savings (only£3500) , I have a part time job(£450 mntly) and I have applied for maintainance loan from student finance which is approved. Additionally, I will also be getting grants and a single bursary. The maintainance loan, grants and the bursary, add up to £6000 for the academic year, are these savings enough or will I need another sponsor. must that sponsor be located in the UK or can it be someone from outside the UK. Another question: I am living with my parents, it's a big house it got 7 bedrooms, 2 kitchens and 2 bathrooms, will Home office accept that, if I get my parents to write a permission letter, and a permission letter from the landlord that she can live at the address.

Thanking you in advance for answering those questions.

Jamal


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jamal_013 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a dutch national, living in the uk since 2006. I have recently got married in afghanistan, and my wife is there. I am now planning to get my wife over to the UK, by using the EEA family permit route. This is because, I am a full time final year student at university, and hence I can't have a full time job. My questions to you are: because I am a student, I dont really have much of savings (only£3500) , I have a part time job(£450 mntly) and I have applied for maintainance loan from student finance which is approved. Additionally, I will also be getting grants and a single bursary. The maintainance loan, grants and the bursary, add up to £6000 for the academic year, are these savings enough or will I need another sponsor. must that sponsor be located in the UK or can it be someone from outside the UK. Another question: I am living with my parents, it's a big house it got 7 bedrooms, 2 kitchens and 2 bathrooms, will Home office accept that, if I get my parents to write a permission letter, and a permission letter from the landlord that she can live at the address.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Firstly, congratulations on your marriage and welcome to the Forum!

You have two unique options: 1) Worker 2) Student. As you hold a part-time job, it entitles you to extend your EU rights to your wife. It also does as a full time student, but this last one requires more supporting documents.

When it comes to housing, for as long it isn't a Council Home that isn't a problem either. 

Please find here the required supporting documents, and here the form you need/should to "mock" first and later complete the on-line form. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello animo,

Thank you very much, and I appreciate your reply to my question. one question that I am still not clear about is whether my savings as stated above will be enough, if not , whether I could get another sponsor, and can the sponsor be from outside the UK or must he be located in the UK.

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jamal_013 said:


> Hello animo,
> 
> Thank you very much, and I appreciate your reply to my question. one question that I am still not clear about is whether my savings as stated above will be enough, if not , whether I could get another sponsor, and can the sponsor be from outside the UK or must he be located in the UK.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

For the purpose of *this *application - *EEA Family Permi*t- *no savings* are required.

* If applying as worker: only contract of employment, pay slip or employment letter will suffice.

* If applying as student: letter of admission, detail information of course are required.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the purpose of *this *application - *EEA Family Permi*t- *no savings* are required.
> 
> ...


hi,

Thank you, but surely home office wants to know how I am going to sponsor her financially, right? and I have been given a list of documents to provide, including bank statements.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Jamal_013 said:


> hi,
> 
> Thank you, but surely home office wants to know how I am going to sponsor her financially, right?


No. You are going to transfer your EU rights to your wife -clearly explained here- 


Jamal_013 said:


> and I have been given a list of documents to provide, including bank statements.


If it will give you a piece of mind, then submit as much supporting documents as you feel necessary. But for the effects of this application these supporting documents is all you would need.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> No. You are going to transfer your EU rights to your wife ]-
> 
> ...


Hi animo, 
Sorry for the late reply, I was busy preparing for a science seminar. first of all thanks for your reply. I have got another question, hoping you have got an answer to that. Basically, I live with my parents and other siblings, the property is rented but my dad gets *Housing benefit *to help him out with the rent. other than that, the house is big enough to accomadate my wife, so my question is; will it matter to the entry clearance officer that she is going to live with me at a property where my parents get housing benefit for?

thank you
jamal


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Jamal_013 said:


> Hi animo,
> Sorry for the late reply, I was busy preparing for a science seminar. first of all thanks for your reply. I have got another question, hoping you have got an answer to that. Basically, I live with my parents and other siblings, the property is rented but my dad gets *Housing benefit *to help him out with the rent. other than that, the house is big enough to accomadate my wife, so my question is; will it matter to the entry clearance officer that she is going to live with me at a property where my parents get housing benefit for?
> 
> thank you
> jamal


No worries mate, I hope your seminar was a success! 

Now, I am a law abiding citizen, hence I will never do anything outside the law nor suggest anyone to do so. However, it doesn't mean that I don't challenge it from time to time.

With that being said, I don't have any direct/personal experience when it comes to Housing Benefits, but if you read 8.9 on form VAF5 it doesn't ask about that nor to disclose any particular, does it?. So, your dad should write a letter expressing his intentions to allow you and your wife to live in his house - rent free-.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> No worries mate, I hope your seminar was a success!
> 
> ...



Oke, I will ask my parents to write me a letter, thanks for that, you are really helpfull:clap2:. Another question, it might sound silly but I really dont know, Because my wife is applying for the permit in afghanistan, she has to fill in the form, and give that form together with all the required documents including mine documents i.e. passport copy, university letter of enrollment, bank statements etc. to the visa issuing consulate or embassy right? Or do I have to fill in a form aswell and submit mine documents seperatly here in the UK to the home office. please can you make that clear to me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jamal_013 said:


> Oke, I will ask my parents to write me a letter, thanks for that, you are really helpfull:clap2:. Another question, it might sound silly but I really dont know, Because my wife is applying for the permit in afghanistan, she has to fill in the form, and give that form together with all the required documents including mine documents i.e. passport copy, university letter of enrollment, bank statements etc. to the visa issuing consulate or embassy right? Or do I have to fill in a form aswell and submit mine documents seperatly here in the UK to the home office. please can you make that clear to me


All supporting documents must be submitted together to the same visa office your wife is applying to. There is only one form to complete, by your wife including details about you.


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Joppa said:


> All supporting documents must be submitted together to the same visa office your wife is applying to. There is only one form to complete, by your wife including details about you.


Hi Joppa,

Thanks allot for your reply, this forum really is soo helpful. another quick question, a copy of the EEA's national pasport needs to endorsed by the embassy in he country of application, but having read some of the thread on this forum, some have submitted certified copy of their passport, and I have just found that some post offices certify photocopies against the original document. my question is do I have to endorse it through the embassy or will it be OK if it is certified at an post office?

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jamal_013 said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Thanks allot for your reply, this forum really is soo helpful. another quick question, a copy of the EEA's national pasport needs to endorsed by the embassy in he country of application, but having read some of the thread on this forum, some have submitted certified copy of their passport, and I have just found that some post offices certify photocopies against the original document. my question is do I have to endorse it through the embassy or will it be OK if it is certified at an post office?


It has to be by the embassy/consulate of the country that issued it, as post office staff and others aren't experts on spotting forged, faked or altered foreign passports.


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Joppa, another question, because there's no visa issuing british consultate in afghanistan, my wife has to travel to Islamabad (pakistan), but on their website UKBA states that when you apply from afghanistan you should fill the form in on paper whereas from pakistan you should do it online, so I am confused does she have to fill it in or do it online, another question. will she have to make an appointment before or after she submits let say the online application form with the UK embassy in islamabad? I am really sorry, I am bombarding you guys with questions...


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Please guys answer my question above


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Jamal_013 said:


> Thanks for the reply Joppa, another question, because there's no visa issuing british consultate in afghanistan, my wife has to travel to Islamabad (pakistan), but on their website UKBA states that when you apply from afghanistan you should fill the form in on paper whereas from pakistan you should do it online, so I am confused does she have to fill it in or do it online, another question. will she have to make an appointment before or after she submits let say the online application form with the UK embassy in islamabad? I am really sorry, I am bombarding you guys with questions...


Follow these steps:

1- Fill out on-line application.
2- Select the location where your wife will submit the documents. Islamabad
3- Book an appointment ( to get her biometrics done) in the same location documents will be submitted. Islamabad
4- *PRINT IT*. Make sure the GWF reference is clear.
5- Your wife might be required to get a TB test.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Burt888 (Jul 8, 2012)

My fiancé applied on Monday in Islamabad he filled in the forms online on Friday then rang up and made an appointment they gave him a time on Monday he went there Monday morning and submitted all his documents it didnt take that long then he was back home again


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Follow these steps:
> 
> ...


Thanks allot Animo, You're the best!!:clap2:


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Burt888 said:


> My fiancé applied on Monday in Islamabad he filled in the forms online on Friday then rang up and made an appointment they gave him a time on Monday he went there Monday morning and submitted all his documents it didnt take that long then he was back home again




Hi Burt,

I hope your doing well. May I ask you, what your fiance applied for, EEA Family permit or something else?

Thank you,
Jamal


----------



## Burt888 (Jul 8, 2012)

It was the fiancé visa so now we have a long wait just 37% processed in last 120 days the eea permits seem to be processed quicker


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys I have some good news, my wife has been granted EEA family permit!!!
I must say that this forum is really helpful and in particular the two experts Jrge and Joppa!!! once again thank you very much, you guys are wonderful people!!

Here is my wife's EEA FP timeline:

application submitted (pakistan): 05/12/12
Forwarded to OC ISL: 05/12/12
Under process at BHC: 18/12/12
Application ready for collection: 27/12/2012
documents collected with the visa: 02/01/2013

@Jrg and Joppa: My wife is an afghan national but she applied in pakistan, is it possible that she can travel from afghanistan to the uk rather than from pakistan? and does it have to be a direct flight to the UK or can it be a transit flight i.e. a stop in dubai and then to UK???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jamal_013 said:


> @Jrg and Joppa: My wife is an afghan national but she applied in pakistan, is it possible that she can travel from afghanistan to the uk rather than from pakistan? and does it have to be a direct flight to the UK or can it be a transit flight i.e. a stop in dubai and then to UK???


You need to check on her visa requirement. If she can come to Pakistan without a visa, then, provided it's a direct flight to UK, it's fine. If it's not, she may need a direct airside transit visa for the country where she switches flights. You need to check with embassy/consulate concerned, and if there is any concession for EEA family permit holder (I doubt it for UAE; may be possible in EU).


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

Jamal_013 said:


> Guys I have some good news, my wife has been granted EEA family permit!!!
> I must say that this forum is really helpful and in particular the two experts Jrge and Joppa!!! once again thank you very much, you guys are wonderful people!!
> 
> Here is my wife's EEA FP timeline:
> ...


Congrats Jamal_013! What are the documents submitted for the application ?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, 


Jamal_013 said:


> Guys I have some good news, my wife has been granted EEA family permit!!!
> I must say that this forum is really helpful and in particular the two experts Jrge and Joppa!!! once again thank you very much, you guys are wonderful people!!
> 
> Here is my wife's EEA FP timeline:
> ...


Happy New Year!!! Please follow Joppa's advise and procure the proper transit visa if she isn't flying directly into UK.



Joppa said:


> You need to check on her visa requirement. If she can come to Pakistan without a visa, then, provided it's a direct flight to UK, it's fine. If it's not, she may need a direct airside transit visa for the country where she switches flights. You need to check with embassy/consulate concerned, *and if there is any concession for EEA family permit holder* (I doubt it for UAE; may be possible in EU).


When it comes to travel across borders, there aren't any concessions on Family Permits anywhere, no even within the Union. Once the non-EU national becomes a RC recipient, then can be admitted under EU regulations anywhere in the Union.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What a crazy situation the UK has got itself into with regard immigration.

One cannot help but sympathise with British citizens on this forum who have non EEU spouses, and who have to go through hoops in order to return to the UK with said spouse.

The poster of this particular thread - and my comments have no reflection on the poster since he is only following rules - is, by all accounts, a student, earning less than 9K a year, living with family, and yet, because he is of Dutch origin, can bring his Afghanistan wife into UK to live with him - and he does not have to pay for the visa.

...... and yet, a British citizen with an American wife, earning 17K a year cannot do so, and even if the British citizen does have the minimum financial requirement he has to pay for the visa - and quite heavily too.

Not saying that the UK immigration authorities cannot have immigration rules, just think that the same rules should apply across the board.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Crawford said:


> What a crazy situation the UK has got itself into with regard immigration.
> 
> One cannot help but sympathise with British citizens on this forum who have non EEU spouses, and who have to go through hoops in order to return to the UK with said spouse.
> 
> ...


EU regulations are applied across the board equally, but sadly UK has one of the most rigid immigration rules in the world, which makes it extremely difficult for its citizens to sponsor their spouses. 

What makes the UK more "attractive" is the wonderful language, and easy access to European and global Markets. Thanks to the freedom of movement, I can move my unique/skilled Briton white collar employees anywhere within the union and I can move specialized labor anytime, anywhere. This is more than just sponsoring a loved one.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

*non British EU citizen.*



Crawford said:


> What a crazy situation the UK has got itself into with regard immigration.
> 
> One cannot help but sympathise with British citizens on this forum who have non EEU spouses, and who have to go through hoops in order to return to the UK with said spouse.
> 
> ...


I'm a British citizen my wife is Chinese, we can meet the language and financial requirements for a spouse visa.

We have jumped through all the hoops, we had to leave the UK and submit the application in China so have give up my job.

Flights cost £1,500
Visa costs £867 

date of application 19/11/2012 

I now find myself sitting in middle of China, freezing cold breathing in the pollution, reading about how easy it is to bring a non EU spouse to live in the UK, you just have to be an non British EU citizen.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> EU regulations are applied across the board equally, but sadly UK has one of the most rigid immigration rules in the world, which makes it extremely difficult for its citizens to sponsor their spouses.
> ...


*EU* regulations may be applied equally across the board for the free movement of EU citizens, but the problems arise when each individual country within the EU zone has the right to apply their own immigration rules to their own citizens with regard to non EU relatives - an issue which apparently the powers that be in Brussels did not envisage.

The UK is not unique in that it has stricter rules for its own citizens 'importing' foreign family members than those laid down for EU citizens wishing to move from country to country. Each of the EU countries has its own rules with regard its own citizens.

My point is that rules for bringing in non-EU family members to the UK by either EU citizens or British citizens should be the same. 

There is no logical reason for a Dutch national living in the UK being able to bring in a non EU spouse 'at will' and with no financial requirements when a returning British citizen does not have the ability to do so. 

Wasn't the free movement of people intended for EU citizens? Then why is there not a visa process for those EU citizens wishing to bring in non-EU relatives when the EU citizen does not live in his home country?

Much of the outcry against the latest financial requirements is not so much that they are "too high" but they are "not fair".

Having read lots of postings on numerous forums and reviewing the cases where EEA permits have been issued against those of disallowed spouse visas I tend to agree.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nick965 said:


> I'm a British citizen my wife is Chinese, we can meet the language and financial requirements for a spouse visa.
> 
> We have jumped through all the hoops, we had to leave the UK and submit the application in China so have give up my job.
> 
> ...


Don't quit understand why you both had to leave the UK. You could have stayed in UK while wife returned to China to make application.

Visas allowing for permanent residency in another country usually have to be made from the home country.


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

Would you send your wife to a communist police state on her own for an unknown amount of time.


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You need to check on her visa requirement. If she can come to Pakistan without a visa, then, provided it's a direct flight to UK, it's fine. If it's not, she may need a direct airside transit visa for the country where she switches flights. You need to check with embassy/consulate concerned, and if there is any concession for EEA family permit holder (I doubt it for UAE; may be possible in EU).


@joppa thnx for your reply, yes she can go to pakistan without a visa, but she prefers to fly from kabul, because the trip to pakistan is really risky and dangerous. I have searched on the net, and I have found that Turkey does not require a transit visa, as long as you don't leave the transit lounge and obviously have the visa/permit and a ticket to UK. 

@ Jrge: Happy new year to you too!!

Guys another question, I heard that once you have been granted the EEA FP, you need to travel with it within a month, is that correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jamal_013 said:


> @joppa thnx for your reply, yes she can go to pakistan without a visa, but she prefers to fly from kabul, because the trip to pakistan is really risky and dangerous. I have searched on the net, and I have found that Turkey does not require a transit visa, as long as you don't leave the transit lounge and obviously have the visa/permit and a ticket to UK.


Good. 



> Guys another question, I heard that once you have been granted the EEA FP, you need to travel with it within a month, is that correct?


No. She can travel at any time within 6 months.


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

lessenich said:


> Congrats Jamal_013! What are the documents submitted for the application ?


@ lessenich: I have provided the following documents, although the UKBA website only mentioned a couple, I wanted to be on the safe side and submitted a bulk of documents 

EEA National’s documents:
1.	University letter confirming my enrolment and the completion date of my course
2.	A letter stating that I am practising EEA treaty rights as a student and declaring that my wife is joining me here in the UK
3.	Student finance letter (Maintenance loan and grants) 
4.	Bank statements for the last 11 months 
5.	Payslips (part-time job)
6.	Certified copy of my EEA passport
7.	Tenancy agreement
8.	A letter from my parents and landlord giving permission for her to stay at the property
9.	Copy of my National insurance number card and Student ID card
10. My flight ticket to Afghanistan

Non-EEA National’s documents:
1.	Current passport
2.	Tazkara (original and translation)
3.	Two colour passport photos
4.	TB certificate
5.	Signed EEA Family permit Application form

Common documents:
1.	Marriage certificate (original and translation)
2.	Photos of me and my wife
3.	Call record history between the two of us
4.	Proof of airtime credit transfer to my wife
5.	Proof of western union money transfer to my wife
6.


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> No. She can travel at any time within 6 months.


Thank you Joppa, that's great


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks Jamal_013 was your passport certified in your embassy in uk ?

@ lessenich: I have provided the following documents, although the UKBA website only mentioned a couple, I wanted to be on the safe side and submitted a bulk of documents 

EEA National&#146;s documents:
1.	University letter confirming my enrolment and the completion date of my course
2.	A letter stating that I am practising EEA treaty rights as a student and declaring that my wife is joining me here in the UK
3.	Student finance letter (Maintenance loan and grants)
4.	Bank statements for the last 11 months
5.	Payslips (part-time job)
6.	Certified copy of my EEA passport
7.	Tenancy agreement
8.	A letter from my parents and landlord giving permission for her to stay at the property
9.	Copy of my National insurance number card and Student ID card
10. My flight ticket to Afghanistan

Non-EEA National&#146;s documents:
1.	Current passport
2.	Tazkara (original and translation)
3.	Two colour passport photos
4.	TB certificate
5.	Signed EEA Family permit Application form

Common documents:
1.	Marriage certificate (original and translation)
2.	Photos of me and my wife
3.	Call record history between the two of us
4.	Proof of airtime credit transfer to my wife
5.	Proof of western union money transfer to my wife
6.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

@Joppa and Jrg: my wife just sent me her visa over e-mail and I noticed that on the visa where it says name, its only her first name, no last name. this might be because in her passport her name is followed by d/o xxxxx s/o xxxxxx on the surname. however in the cover letters and in the eea fp application it self I used the her fathers name mentioned in her passport as d/o xxxxx, is it a big deal, because her surename is mentioned in the passport???


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Jamal_013 said:


> @Joppa and Jrg: my wife just sent me her visa over e-mail and I noticed that on the visa where it says name, its only her first name, no last name. this might be because in her passport her name is followed by d/o xxxxx s/o xxxxxx on the surname. however in the cover letters and in the eea fp application it self I used the her fathers name mentioned in her passport as d/o xxxxx, is it a big deal, because her surename is mentioned in the passport???


The vignette on her passport should say on the type: VISA EEA FP. FAMILY MEMBER "JAMAL=your name"--------This is what matters the most.

Make sure she carries a folder with the same documentation submitted to obtain the EEA - Family Permit. There shouldn't be a problem, but...just in case!.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jamal_013 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> The vignette on her passport should say on the type: VISA EEA FP. FAMILY MEMBER "JAMAL=your name"--------This is what matters the most.
> 
> ...


Thnx for your reply Jrge, Yeah all the other details are correct, but its just that her sure name is not mentioned on it. Or is it maybe that they dont mention the surname on the vignette, did yours have your lastname on it? becuase on the vignette it doesnt say surename or lastname, it just says NAME.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Jamal_013 said:


> Thnx for your reply Jrge, Yeah all the other details are correct, but its just that her sure name is not mentioned on it. Or is it maybe that they dont mention the surname on the vignette, did yours have your lastname on it? becuase on the vignette it doesnt say surename or lastname, it just says NAME.


Both of my documents - EEA-FP and RC- show my name and last name. But, don't worry much about this. Instead:

1) Make sure you are at the airport waiting for her
2) Are reachable via mobile
3) Don't forget to welcome her with flowers; girls like that.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jojon (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi gays,
im new here but if someone can help me out with an issue i have regarding to my eea family permit... im married with a greek citizien he lives and works in uk from 3 months, but im from albania and i currently live here, we want to apply for eea fp very soon with our marriage certificate taken in greece and we were thinking to apply in albania is that possible.....
thank u in advance for your help... if u will


----------



## samiasia (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi 

I've got same situation;/ 
You posted it long time ago but ....Can You please tell me how it went in embassy in Albania?Have You recieved eeafp?


----------



## jojon (Jan 20, 2013)

hi,
hope u will be lucky in your app,,,
actually i am still waiting to apply & to deliver my doc
as we were only recently married thought that this was the best way , so stressful but very hopeful this is the end so we could finish everything within march
I m always reading and searching about fp so if I can help with sth let me know


----------



## samiasia (Mar 13, 2013)

*Hi*

Hey ,thankx for quick answer 
I was hoping that You are already done with that 
We are not married yet but we will be in september and I want him to join me ASAP after that 
I know what doc we have to have etc but I dont really know what are the questions on the application... 
He will apply in Tirana as he recently came back from Crete. 
I hope everything will go smoothly for you and soon You will join your hubby in UK 

All the best


----------



## milad007 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

I hope someone can help me with this question.
If someone is granted a EEA family permit does he/she need to leave the country within 28 days the visa was granted? If not can he/she travel any time within those 6 months of validity?

Thank you for your help.


----------

